# If you had to choose 1 of 3 Massachusetts resorts...



## Carol C (Oct 24, 2010)

...which of these 3 would you choose, and why (all are 1 br units)? Factor in condition of resort & its units, and the locale for access to natural areas like natl park or beaches (without having to drive forever):

Pier 7, South Yarmouth
Riverview Resort, South Yarmouth
Cove at Yarmouth


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Carol C said:


> ...which of these 3 would you choose, and why (all are 1 br units)? Factor in condition of resort & its units, and the locale for access to natural areas like natl park or beaches (without having to drive forever):
> 
> Pier 7, South Yarmouth
> Riverview Resort, South Yarmouth
> Cove at Yarmouth



Please understand that I have a predisposition toward my resort but with that said Cove at Yarmouth gets my nod.  It has recently undergone a major unit and common area renovation and of the three it has what I feel is the best location. It was built as a timeshare and designed with enough features to be desirable year round (most features are either indoors or both indoors and out to be useful regardless of the weather).  

My recommendation is The Cove.


----------



## e.bram (Oct 24, 2010)

None of the three. I would choose Surfside in Falmouth. ON the beach with indoor/outdoor pools and FULL kitchens.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 25, 2010)

Pier 7 is always available for exchange. Might be a bad sign.

Sheila


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2010)

I wonder what TUG member falmouth would recommend?  

John's resort sounds nice to me, and based on his recommendation, I would choose that one for us.


----------



## Conan (Oct 25, 2010)

I've stayed both at Pier 7 and Riverview Resort, and I'd choose Riverview.

Pier 7 is a very standard converted motel fronting on the highway.  Riverview is in essentially the same location, but it's set back from the road and units either have a good river view or, facing the other way pretty much no view but also not facing the highway.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I'm going to take some time on this, since it's really a week to piggyback with Oceancliff (already confirmed) in Newport RI. I'm thinking I might just want to plan a couple nights in Boston and not take another week in the Cape Cod area. Wouldn't that be overkill...two full weeks in that part of NE?


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 26, 2010)

I love Boston, but I don't think a week in Newport makes a week on the Cape any less attractive. A week in Maine would be great also if it's not too far for you to travel. Or Vermont. 

Or western Mass. We enjoyed a week there on the way to Nantucket one year.

Sheila


----------



## Shiz (Oct 26, 2010)

The Cove offers far more then the other two. Haven't seen Pier 7 in forever, but Riverview was recently updated. It has a ton of amenities, on site restaurant, large indoor swimming pool, tennis courts, game room, etc. It's quite large. 

Please note that none of the three have full kitchens per Yarmouth town ordinance..


----------



## jl2010 (Oct 27, 2010)

Though not directly on the water, The Cove At Yarmouth is the nicest of the three you mention and probably the nicest in that area. It has been recently renovated. Indoor and Outdoor pools, hot tubs, separate Sports Center with racqeut ball/Squash, indoor tennis courts, rental bikes, outdoor grills etc.  It is extremely close to Hyannis, and the beaches throughout that area.  It is also the only purposely built timeshare on the cape,so it was built as a complete resort experience rather than a converted condo or old motel like the other timeshares on the Cape which then were retrofitted into a timeshare.  
There are some that are directly on the Ocean, and if you are looking for that I would recommend The Ocean Club on Smuggler's Beach.  Look that one up. Nice pics out there, with a glassed in pool directly on the beach.
Have fun.


As an aside, if you are considering other parts of NE  I would recommend a trip up to Acadia and Bar Harbor, Maine where the mountains meet the Ocean and where you can take a high speed ferry to Nova Scotia for a day trip if you wish.
http://www.acadiamagic.com/CadillacMountain.html


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Oct 27, 2010)

The high speed ferry from Bar Harbor, ME to Nova Scotia has been discontinued: http://www.boston.com/news/local/ve...peed_ferry_ends_service_from_maine_to_canada/




*SBtS*


----------



## chriskre (Oct 27, 2010)

Carol,
I just stayed at the Cove at Yarmouth earlier this month and it's been remodeled beautifully.   I had a 1 bedroom townhouse with a nice nautically themed loft bedroom and two full baths.  I didn't get it on an exchange but rented it thru VRIresorts.com with an owner discount.  It was very very reasonable, like $100 a night for the townhouse unit.  I didn't want to spend a week so we did a few nights and it worked out great and they let us check in early.  It's close to alot to do and restaurants.  The beach is too cold for me anyway so that wasn't important but it is very centrally located.  

I'd recommend this one without hesitation.  Can't say the same for the other resorts I've stayed at on Cape Cod like Holiday estates and Smugglers beach.


----------



## jl2010 (Oct 27, 2010)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> The high speed ferry from Bar Harbor, ME to Nova Scotia has been discontinued: http://www.boston.com/news/local/ve...peed_ferry_ends_service_from_maine_to_canada/
> 
> 
> 
> *SBtS*



That's sad.  I didn't realize it was a victim of this new economic reality. Less than a year ago too.  Well anyway, it is still a beautiful gem and there are harbor boat tours.  I would suggest spending a night in the historical section of Portland , ME also with it's cobblestone streets and lots of touristy things. It's on the way.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Oct 28, 2010)

*None of the above*

Carol,
IMHO, all 3 resorts are too close to a glut of commercial enterprises (strip-shopping centers, stores, restaurants, realtors, gas stations, convenience marts, etc.) to be considered as being close to "natural areas" although physically the shoreline or cove area is proximate to these three. Have only stayed at Cove and wouldn't stay in Yarmouth area again unless it was the last choice available and there were compelling reasons which made it urgently needed to confirm an exchange in that vicinity for a particular timeframe. JMHO
Brian


----------



## theo (Oct 28, 2010)

*I agree wholeheartedly with "none of the above"...*



Timesharemogul said:


> IMHO, all 3 resorts are too close to a glut of commercial enterprises (strip-shopping centers, stores, restaurants, realtors, gas stations, convenience marts, etc.) to be considered as being close to "natural areas" although physically the shoreline or cove area is proximate to these three. Have only stayed at Cove and wouldn't stay in Yarmouth area again unless it was the last choice available and there were compelling reasons which made it urgently needed to confirm an exchange in that vicinity for a particular timeframe. JMHO Brian



I agree completely with Brian's articulate assessment. I would suggest instead considering Brewster Green (located, not surprisingly, in the nearby town of Brewster). While admittedly *not* within walking distance of *any* beaches, the overall area (and the facility itself) is preferable (imho, anyhow) in every other possible respect to any of the facilities previously mentioned in congested, commercial and crowded Yarmouth.


----------



## djs (Oct 31, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Please understand that I have a predisposition toward my resort but with that said Cove at Yarmouth gets my nod.  It has recently undergone a major unit and common area renovation and of the three it has what I feel is the best location. *It was built as a timeshare* and designed with enough features to be desirable year round (most features are either indoors or both indoors and out to be useful regardless of the weather).
> 
> My recommendation is The Cove.



Though I haven't stayed at any of them, John makes a great point (which I've bolded above).  Many of the timeshares on the Cape are converted Motels and from what I've heard from others truly feel that way.  It may be "busy" around the three in question, but sometimes it's nice to be able to walk to dinner/drinks instead of getting into a car and then dealing with parking.  A car is still a good thing to have on the Cape though, especially if you wanted a day-trip to Boston or Provincetown.


----------



## Shiz (Nov 12, 2010)

Brewster Green must be a wonderful property. I've literally been across the country and back and have heard stories from all over praising it.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 12, 2010)

Shiz said:


> Brewster Green must be a wonderful property. I've literally been across the country and back and have heard stories from all over praising it.[/QUO
> 
> I think Brewster Greeen is an above average resort.
> 
> ...


----------

